# Opening a Deer processor



## RGRJN (Oct 1, 2012)

Where can a guy go to find the rules/regs on this ?

I have found that you need a Wildlife storage permit.

That you have to be a State inspected facility to do hogs, but that's about it.

I assume a business Lisc. in the County.

Just can't seem to find where it says something to the effect of, If you process deer for other folks for money, you fall under this Ga code, Dept of Agriculture/DNR whatever.

Thanks for the help.
Joe


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 1, 2012)

Have you talked to an actual deer processor?  I would start there.


----------



## hornhunter44 (Oct 1, 2012)

Check with your county health department it may fall under their jurisdiction.


----------



## skiff23 (Oct 1, 2012)

I am doing it and the only permit I have to have here is the cold storage permit from the DNR. I have already checked with the Health inspector and there is no rules on it in my county. The only other thing I have to worry about is what I am doing with my by-products. Dept of Ag will check on that.You can take them to an approvrd landfill or dig an approved pit by the Dept of Ag


----------



## RGRJN (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks guys  !!!! I'm generally fairly good with Google but was struggling.

Joe


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2012)

to add to what skiff said. 



> *27-1-20.  Additional powers of conservation rangers; functions of other agencies assigned to department *
> (snip)
> (9) To enter and inspect any commercial cold storage warehouse, ice house, locker plant, butcher shop, or other plant or building for the purpose of determining whether wildlife is being kept or stored therein in violation of the wildlife laws or regulations; and
> 
> ...


----------

